# Slide scanner that works with Lion



## Peter

I cannot seem to find a scanner for slides/photos that actually is comfortable/compatible with OS 10.7.1 (Lion). I am using a 2.4 GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo.
Has anyone found a scanner that works with Lion??

Let me know....Peter


----------



## SINC

I have a AIO Kodak 5250 scanner/printer/copier that works fine with Lion.


----------



## Max

Dunno if you've ever tried Vuescan but it's worked far better for me than most native scanner software. It's compatible with Lion and new device profiles are constantly being added to it, hence its rigorous update schedule.


----------



## Niteshooter

I think you are probably looking at a flatbed scanner that will take film and slides vs a dedicated one such as the Nikon Coolscan or others which are long out of production such as Leaf's, or Microtek's. The other problem would be that most of these scanners were built around USB or SCSI.

Maybe call Vistek since they are an Apple reseller and sell flatbed scanners that handle film/slides.


----------



## Oakbridge

Peter said:


> I cannot seem to find a scanner for slides/photos that actually is comfortable/compatible with OS 10.7.1 (Lion). I am using a 2.4 GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo.
> Has anyone found a scanner that works with Lion??
> 
> Let me know....Peter


In most cases it is not the scanner you need to worry about, it is the scanning software. Silverfast is a product that I've been aware of for a few years. I've still got a machine running Tiger that my Nikon Coolscan V is attached to, but I am looking at moving it over to a newer machine running Snow Leopard or Lion. I'll switch over to Silverfast when I do, I've been very impressed with any testing I've done using a beta copy. I haven't tried their new version which was just released (version 8).

If you click on the compatibility section of the linked page above, you'll see that they already support a number of scanners under Lion.

I agree with the earlier suggestions about a dedicated film/negative scanner. I love my Nikon, unfortunately the are no longer being produced but I believe that there is a good used market for them.

Vistek is a reseller for the Silverfast line as well so they could give you advice.


----------



## Peter

*No slides or film scanning capabilities*



SINC said:


> I have a AIO Kodak 5250 scanner/printer/copier that works fine with Lion.


I checked out this unit and as far as I can see it does not scan slides.


----------



## FeXL

Oakbridge said:


> Silverfast is a product that I've been aware of for a few years.


Silverfast may cause grief with Firewire.

We've an Epson Perfection V700 Photo that came with Silverfast (a light version, don't recall the version number), it had issues. I was told by Silverfast those issues were because of Firewire and all I had to do was starting disconnecting things from my computer to find the conflict or to upgrade to their newest & greatest for a fee.

With far too many peripherals dependent on FW (2 printers, 3 external hard drives, the scanner and 2 compact flash card readers) I wasn't interested in playing that game. They wouldn't guarantee the issue would be resolved with the upgrade so we stayed with the supplied Epson software. 

For all the scans we do in a year (couple dozen at most), it's no biggie.


----------



## Niteshooter

Peter said:


> I checked out this unit and as far as I can see it does not scan slides.


So are you looking for a dedicated film/slide scanner such as the Nikon Coolscan, Leafscan, Kodak or a flatbed scanner that has holders for film and slides?

We have the Epson 10000 (I think maybe 1 zero less) and I recall that it came with a bundle of plastic holders for slides, and film. Personally I don't find the quality of the scans from a flatbed as good as a dedicated film scanner but the problem is that there aren't a lot out there anymore, nothing new that I can think of but it means a lot of cheap one's. We gave out all our film scanners to staff over the past few years. 

I have a Leafscan 35 which though slow and SCSI is still my all time favorite film scanner for quality. This is a triple pass scanner though and only scans one slide or neg at a time using special film holders. Also the most recent version of it's sw will only work with older PS versions and the newest Mac I have used was a G4 running OS 9. 

The Nikon LS-3510AF I prefered to the newer Coolscans because of it's light source vs LED but again it's a SCSI2 scanner.

The Nikon Coolscan 8000 is Firewire and it looks like Silverfast supports it but I've only used the Nikon sw which isn't the greatest but free and if FeXL's post is any indication...
This scanner can scan multiple slides or negs in one sitting. If you own an 8000 do not cover your rear vent holes or you will cook your power supply board or damage it so that the scanner freezes up consistently.

A lot of the older Coolscans were scsi so that won't help either.

I hear good things about the Epson Perfection scanners though but have not used the one's that folks are talking about.


----------



## rb42

Epson Perfection V200 Photo, works great , no problems !


----------



## krs

Peter said:


> I checked out this unit and as far as I can see it does not scan slides.


What's so unique about scanning slides?

I have a UMAX flatbed scanner, SCSI so no longer usable for me, that was specificaaly designed to scan slides in addition to regular scanning but all it seemed was that they included a black mat with a cut out in the centre to accomodate a slide and then one used a very high DPI scanning rate.
The suggestion was 3000 DPI or larger, image cpture and my Epson AIO will supposedly scan up to 4800DPI, it has a dust removal option built in.
Why would something like that not work?


----------



## Peter

krs said:


> What's so unique about scanning slides?
> 
> I have a UMAX flatbed scanner, SCSI so no longer usable for me, that was specificaaly designed to scan slides in addition to regular scanning but all it seemed was that they included a black mat with a cut out in the centre to accomodate a slide and then one used a very high DPI scanning rate.
> The suggestion was 3000 DPI or larger, image cpture and my Epson AIO will supposedly scan up to 4800DPI, it has a dust removal option built in.
> Why would something like that not work?


The overriding problem no matter the scanner or the scanner software is being able to work with OS Lion 10.7.1. I will certainly check out the list of scanners from the Silverfast site. I tried the Epson Perfection V600 and I could not load anything from the CD, although I was able to download the appropriate driver.
I will happily search out a scanner that works for me.
No hurry...just need to find one that is happy with the latest OS from Mac...that's all.

Thanks to everyone for their input on this question.

Peter


----------



## krs

Peter said:


> The overriding problem no matter the scanner or the scanner software is being able to work with OS Lion 10.7.1


Fair enough.
But you will certainly have a much larger selection of scanners and All-in-ones that work with Lion if a regular scanner will do the job rather than finding a specialized "slide" scanner for Lion.
That's basically what I was getting at.


----------

